# Jersey/Limousine ?



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

My sister and I are going to be getting a Jersey heifer to milk. Her neighbor has Limousine cattle and has offered the services of his bull. I'm thinking it would be better to buy a straw and do AI when the time comes.

Any comments?


----------



## OD (May 25, 2004)

I raised a half Limousine calf out of my Jersey cow that was the tastiest one she ever had; much better than the half angus that she has had recently. I haven't raised any Limousine heifers out of her, but I have no doubt that they would make good cows.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Breeding a Jersey heifer to a large frame bull is asking for problems IMO. After your heifer has had her first calf the risks are reduced. For her first calf you should stay with a midsize framed breed such as Jersey or Angus.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thanks, that's what I was wondering. If it would be safe or if we'd end up with too big a calf. Sis did just pick up a heifer, and she's not been bred.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Recently I have become very interested in the tarentaise breed of cattle. If you are going to AI, I suggest that you do some reading on them also. The tarentaise are the right size with typically 70 lb calves but have some other interesting characteristics that would be desired for a homestead.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I made the mistake of breeding a jersey to a black limousine a few years ago. She was about six and had had several calves. The calf was HUGE. I lost them both. Made me sick. I'll never do that again. Angus/Jersey makes a great cross, but I agree with agman. I like the tarentaise also.


----------



## OD (May 25, 2004)

My Jersey's first calf was a half Angus & had to be pulled. Her second calf was the half Limousine & didn't have to be pulled. It weighed about 50 pounds. There's no guarantee, no matter what she is bred to. All first calf heifers should be watched closely in case they need help. Not many die if they get help when they need it.
On the other hand, if you AI her, you can be sure & ask for a bull that gets small calves. I AI'd my cows several times when we didn't have a bull, & had good results every time.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thanks, both of you. Neither of us has kept a cow before. Read some, but not same as experience. Guess I'm going to get some now. LOL


----------



## homeschoolmama (Jun 5, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Thanks, both of you. Neither of us has kept a cow before. Read some, but not same as experience. Guess I'm going to get some now. LOL



Oh yes sis we are lol!!


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Your cow will freshen the same regardless of the breed of bull you use. The bigger the breed of bull, the more problems you can expect at birthing time.

Dexter bulls are being used to "condition" first time heifers, because they generally throw such small calves. I've had calves as small as 26 lbs. using a Dexter bull. My largest calf so far was 40 lbs.

A bonus, if you want to keep the calf, is that Dexters are the gentlest breed. Jersey cows are gentle, but the bulls are mean. Dexters are very gentle, almost pet-like, both cows and bulls. A lot of them are used in petting zoos.

You can buy Dexter semen from the ADCA website www.dextercattle.org and other sites. It's not expensive.

Genebo
Paradise Farm




Cyngbaeld said:


> My sister and I are going to be getting a Jersey heifer to milk. Her neighbor has Limousine cattle and has offered the services of his bull. I'm thinking it would be better to buy a straw and do AI when the time comes.
> 
> Any comments?


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I just wanted to throw in my two cents. I lost my jersey this January, she was bred to a limousine and it would have been her second calf, I didn't know until reading this post tonight that that would be a problem. I had heard that Jerseys could handle anything.

Anyway, she was supposed the have her calf in March, in the middle of January we found her dead in the field and it looked as if she was trying to deliver the calf.

The learning curve can be pretty hard.

Thanks
Arkansas Transplant


----------



## Shelly (Nov 7, 2002)

In all breeds there are individuals and lines that are known to be hard calvers and some that are considered safe for heifers. Many people make the mistake that Angus = easy calving - not all do, especially for a jersey heifer. Although the limousins as a breed are harding calving, there are some that are not. Talk to the nieghbor about calving ease and see if you are comfortable with the bull he has in mind.

There are many people in your area that use AI and though they probably mostly do beef cattle, they could certainly help you out. If you need the name of somebody, call your local cow vet or the semen companies (like ABS) and find out who the reps are in your area.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

If you have access to a Dexter bull or straws that is an ideal cross. There should be no calving problems. If the calf is a bull it will make good beef if it is a heifer you will have an outstanding milking prospect.


----------



## Debbie at Bount (Feb 24, 2005)

Firt time heifers is not what I would ever knowing do again. I had to have a poor calf pulled 2 weeks ago with a tractor and come along. Sh, the cow, is up and walking but still looking kind of bad. She was too young (one of her 1/2 brothers got to he before I knew he was jumping the fence). 

Now all my girls are angus but my new bull is limonsine. He is throwing smaller than I thought calves. About 60 - 70 pound range. he is a registered limosine and I was under the understanding that they produced small calves. Well, now I find they don't... but luckily I have one that does. 

Debbie


----------

